# Getting American television channels - need AV setup help



## chgra4 (Oct 6, 2010)

Getting ready to unpack my container and set up my TV/Audio system. Questions I have are:

1.) Is there only one choice for service providers for cable/satellite?
2.) If there is a choice is there one that presents more choices for American content?
3.) Does anyone have any experience good or bad with someone who can hook up a fairly mid-level TV/ Audio system (7 channel HD)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggest if you are able to set up a sling box, do so. Then just come and get a fast connection and not bother with paying the high prices and still missing out on things. 

The buildings usually are dictated by who services them. There are two options. Really is a joke to call it a choice...


----------



## ualgrizz (May 21, 2009)

Agree with the Jynx. Got to have slingbox, especially during football season. One step up from basic TV with DU gives you Foxnews and a couple of movie channels. There are also a couple of channels that provide some well liked series...American Idol, housewives etc if you are into that.

Grizz



chgra4 said:


> Getting ready to unpack my container and set up my TV/Audio system. Questions I have are:
> 
> 1.) Is there only one choice for service providers for cable/satellite?
> 2.) If there is a choice is there one that presents more choices for American content?
> 3.) Does anyone have any experience good or bad with someone who can hook up a fairly mid-level TV/ Audio system (7 channel HD)[/QUOTE


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting about the slingbox. I had one set up in the US and accessed in France. Are you getting good enough connections in Dubai for decent quality?

Been awhile since I looked at this, so will have to think about it again.


----------



## ualgrizz (May 21, 2009)

Chaos:

The processing rate is somewhat slow. As a result, when you are watching a game or show that has a lot of action, the picture is garbled. It does get the job done, but is not good old HD TV from the states.

I have another friend that seems to get better reception than me. It might be a function of the building where you reside as well.

Do you fly the 777?

Grizz


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! May have to set that up again!

No, not a pilot and a different reason for the 777. I am a passenger often though...hehe.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

As an option to slingbox ... check out Orb.com .... I was part of the development team way back when ... its all software, nothing to buy.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Iif you decide to take a TV connection through Du or Etisalat (depending on where you live, you might be able to/have to buy your own decoder etc and then get the required cards for the different packages) you get a few free channels. For other channels you need to subscribe to paid channel packages (check out Du tv du - Etisalat would be the same)
I have an Orbit Showtime premier plus package - in terms of US stuff, there are about 10 movie channels, news channels like Fox, Bloomberg, CNN, MSNBC, CNBC. If you subscribe to some Jazeera package which I think covers things like NBA etc

Yes it is not exactly the same like living in the US, but it is not the US after all - but I think there are quite a few things available


----------



## ualgrizz (May 21, 2009)

Mate when you get here, give me a jingle (PM) and you can take a look at my setup. I am moving into a new tower, perhaps the picture will be a bit better.

Grizz


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

There seems to be a lack of general programming here (sit coms, drama, docs) but plenty of movies and terrble news channels. Do none of the providers have sky or channel 4 or something similar?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bluefoam said:


> terrble news channels. Do none of the providers have sky or channel 4 or something similar?


I get the following:
Good: CNN, BBC, Al Jazeera, Bloomberg, *Sky*
Terrible channel: Fox News
Others which I do not watch: CNBC, Euronews, russia Today, etc etc

Not sure if you want more news, or which other non terrible channels you are looking for


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I get the following:
> Good: CNN, BBC, Al Jazeera, Bloomberg, *Sky*
> Terrible channel: Fox News
> Others which I do not watch: CNBC, Euronews, russia Today, etc etc
> ...


Like I said, thats a terrible selection. Sky & BBC are nowhere near as good quality as their native channels. No offense, but the American news channels are a wee bit insular & opionated...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

bluefoam said:


> No offense, but the American news channels are a wee bit insular & opionated...


Talk about understatement...


I think I will never forget the day when for some reason, I saw the CNN snippet between 2 shows, and actually paid attention to what they were saying :


"_We tell you what is happening around the world, and what to think about it_"


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe if the upload speed from the US and download speed here is fast enough the quality should be fine? What speeds are you running at?



ualgrizz said:


> Chaos:
> 
> The processing rate is somewhat slow. As a result, when you are watching a game or show that has a lot of action, the picture is garbled. It does get the job done, but is not good old HD TV from the states.
> 
> ...


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Before I left the states I setup my Slingbox HD Pro which streams it's signal from my 60mb service from my home in the US. I have Du with a subscription to their 24mb service and I have a true 1080 HD pic on my PC, laptops & my Samsung HD LED's. I have been very happy with my Slingbox service and would not trade it for the world.

I also have OSN with a AJ Sports card on which I receive 5 ESPN channels and the NBA channel. So I don't miss a thing with respect to US programing. Do your research and set everything up and test it before you leave, once it's up and running you can manage everything from Dubai. I hope this helps.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

nice! 60mb service.... who offers that in the state? Didn't think you can get over 30 for home service... what is your upload speed?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

does slingbox pro allow u to use the dvr remotely too?



canesfan4life said:


> Before I left the states I setup my Slingbox HD Pro which streams it's signal from my 60mb service from my home in the US. I have Du with a subscription to their 24mb service and I have a true 1080 HD pic on my PC, laptops & my Samsung HD LED's. I have been very happy with my Slingbox service and would not trade it for the world.
> 
> I also have OSN with a AJ Sports card on which I receive 5 ESPN channels and the NBA channel. So I don't miss a thing with respect to US programing. Do your research and set everything up and test it before you leave, once it's up and running you can manage everything from Dubai. I hope this helps.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

My ISP is Charter in the Twin Cities burbs. Upload averages between 3-5mb it's sufficient for watching live and taped programs. I love it!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes I can use my HD DVR without any problems


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I have OSN Cable and its not bad... NatGeo, Discovery, etc.... lots of sitcoms and channels like ABC / FOX. It will never compare to being back home but, then again, this is Dubai... 

Very few HD channels though. Its tough to get used to watching things that way after having access to absolutely everything in HD back home.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

canesfan4life said:


> I also have OSN with a AJ Sports card on which I receive 5 ESPN channels and the NBA channel.



???

I canceled my subscription when they stopped broadcasting. They have been harassing me to subscribe again, and my answer has always been the same : 
"there are only 2 channels I am interested in. One of them is NBA TV, do you have it ? If not, we can stop talking just here"

We have always stopped talking just here. Is it back on ??


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

OSN does not carry ESPN or the NBA channel. They both come with the Al Jazeera Sports package. You don't need OSN to get them all you need is a dish and a receiver with a slot that will take the Al Jazeera card. The subscription is not that expensive.


----------

